# West Hill Draw



## richart (Feb 16, 2013)

The draw has been made for West Hill as follows :

 9.30    Richart (10) Steve Little (18) Imurg (5)

 9.38    RichardC (17) Charlie (17) Geoff Reeve (18)

 9.46    Piece (9) Sev112 (9) Hooker (23)

 9.54    Alex Iveson (16) Stuart Bone (6) Lee Yates (11)

10.02    Cookelad (5) Blue in Munich (8) Syr (18)

10.10   Sawtooth (10) Srcall (14) Rooter (18)

10.18   Murphthemog (9) Golfdub (12) Vkurup (24)

10.26   Therod (10) Gareth Bracher (6) Paul Saunders (8)

10.34   Swinger (3) Leftie (14) Jeremy Cave (16)



Charlie and Imurg are not definites, so if they can not play there will be a couple of two balls to lead off. Tried to give those travelling the furthest a later tee time, and hopefully everyone will be happy with their time.

If your handicap is wrong don't worry as I will check again on the day.

Quick recap on the day. Full English from 8.30, 18 holes individual stablefordand, two course lunch after the golf around 3.00. 

Jacket and tie required at lunch time. 

Â£5 each to provide for prizes, including longest drive and nearest the pin.

Handicap certificates not required by West Hill.

There are practice nets, a practice chipping green, and a putting green for pre round warm up. There is also a practice ground but as Homer is not playing probably not worth pointing out !

Trolleys should be fine, but I will check with the Club at the beginning of next week.

It is half term week, so hopefully the local roads will not be too busy. If anyone is running late though please leave a message with the Club. I do not have a mobile phone !!

Any queries please ask.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2013)

Great stuff Richard looking forward to playing WH immensely, the draw has been kind just need a bit of luck with the weather now.

Whats the club policy on metal spikes do you know?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Great stuff Richard looking forward to playing WH immensely, the draw has been kind just need a bit of luck with the weather now.

Whats the club policy on metal spikes do you know?
		
Click to expand...

_ON THE COURSE

Tailored shorts are acceptable but must be of a respectable length and worn with knee-length (single colour) stockings or white, calf length socks (min. four inches above the shoe) without logo or adornment. *Either hard or soft spikes can be worn*. Shoes must be changed in the Clubhouse and not in the main car park.
_

:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2013)

therod said:



_ON THE COURSE

Tailored shorts are acceptable but must be of a respectable length and worn with knee-length (single colour) stockings or white, calf length socks (min. four inches above the shoe) without logo or adornment. *Either hard or soft spikes can be worn*. Shoes must be changed in the Clubhouse and not in the main car park.
_

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick. Good to know the shorts rule as well.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good Rich..  I am assuming  Murphthemog & Golfdub know stableford scoring, since I struggle with the numbers. 

Anyone coming or going to central Woking... could be great to get a lift, since HID is taking the car... else will cab it down.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks Nick. Good to know the shorts rule as well.

Click to expand...

you never know Paul may pitch up un-announced !!

I'm going to pay particular attention to the length of my stockings !


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Looks good Rich..  I am assuming  Murphthemog & Golfdub know stableford scoring, since I struggle with the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Murph is very familiar with stableford scoring, especially the "put me down for a blob" part.............. :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2013)

therod said:



			you never know Paul may pitch up un-announced !!

I'm going to pay particular attention to the length of my stockings !

Click to expand...

I did think of Paul when I posted.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this immensely 

I better get a jacket and tie.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Murph is very familiar with stableford scoring, especially the "put me down for a blob" part.............. :ears:
		
Click to expand...


I'm going long at the moment, so I need guys with good eye sight. I'll trade scoring for ball finding!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 17, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm going long at the moment, so I need guys with good eye sight. I'll trade scoring for ball finding!
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of heather, we will need a lot of help with the ball finding.   

BTW, was speaking to a friend who is a member.  The course has been closed a number of times over the last few weeks due to the water, so start praying to the weather Gods.. 



richart said:



			Charlie and Imurg are not definites, so if they can not play there will be a couple of two balls to lead off.
		
Click to expand...


Rich, does this mean the reserves get a chance?  Do we need more hackers?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2013)

vkurup said:



			With the amount of heather, we will need a lot of help with the ball finding.   

BTW, was speaking to a friend who is a member.  The course has been closed a number of times over the last few weeks due to the water, so start praying to the weather Gods.. 




Rich, does this mean the reserves get a chance?  Do we need more hackers?
		
Click to expand...

Course should be fine, it has been dry and sunny the last few days, and no rain is forecast before we play.

We do have a definite space if someone would like to play. Downside they may have to play with me.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 17, 2013)

richart said:



			We do have a definite space if someone would like to play. Downside they may have to play with me.

Click to expand...

Will check & let you know.. have dropped a note to the lads. will let you know if someone wants to play...


----------



## golfdub (Feb 17, 2013)

Any ruling on using phone gps ???


----------



## scratch (Feb 17, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Any ruling on using phone gps ???
		
Click to expand...

You won't have a problem using one in a bounce game such as this.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for organising this Richard, really looking forward to this now. Apologies in advance to my playing partners piece and sev but I'm sure you will enjoy the scenery despite playing with a hacker :swing:

They have a pretty good halfway hut there which they opened last time I was there even though there was only about 5 people on the course in the winter. But with a full English and lunch I doubt we will make use of it. 

The course is looking nice and lush when I pass it everyday and there is hardly anyone playing on it when it gets cold or wet. I expect it will be in great condition for us, with the weather warming up as well you have picked a ideal time to play it!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll be in the trees, so course condition is not an issue.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Great stuff Richard looking forward to playing WH immensely, the draw has been kind just need a bit of luck with the weather now.
		
Click to expand...

Kind?! you are playing with me!! Muhahahaha!

Richard, there is not a dress code for the brekkie bit is there? ie i can turn up in my golfing attire?


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Any ruling on using phone gps ???
		
Click to expand...

  That's fine.



Rooter said:



			Kind?! you are playing with me!! Muhahahaha!

Richard, there is not a dress code for the brekkie bit is there? ie i can turn up in my golfing attire?
		
Click to expand...

 No just for lunch Scott.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 18, 2013)

golfdub said:



			I better get a* jacket* and tie.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking similar! Only got a silvery-grey interview suit jacket nowadays! 

Anybody got a spare 42" Jacket?


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Have a great day guys, 2 x GM meets going off at the same time at West Hill & Tadmarton.  

Plenty to write about afterwards


----------



## User20205 (Feb 18, 2013)

I won our Stableford on Saturday Rich, and got cut for my trouble,  back to 9


----------



## vkurup (Feb 18, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Richard, there is not a dress code for the brekkie bit is there? ie i can turn up in my golfing attire?
		
Click to expand...

I think you should be fine AS LONG AS NO golf shoes inside the club house is obeyed...


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Have a great day guys, 2 x GM meets going off at the same time at West Hill & Tadmarton.  

Plenty to write about afterwards 

Click to expand...

 You too Robin. Weather forecast doesn't look to bad, if a tad nippy!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2013)

West Hill have confirmed you can use trolleys, but they did mention that if you were 'able' they preferred you to carry. Being very able I will be carrying !!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 18, 2013)

richart said:



			West Hill have confirmed you can use trolleys, but they did mention that if you were 'able' they preferred you to carry. Being very able I will be carrying !!
		
Click to expand...

Thats good news... I am happy to claim my disability benefit and use a trolley..


----------



## Hooker (Feb 18, 2013)

The disadvantage is you can't take your trolley in the heather, not that any of us will be in it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2013)

richart said:



			West Hill have confirmed you can use trolleys, but they did mention that if you were 'able' they preferred you to carry. Being very able I will be carrying !!
		
Click to expand...

Since they asked so nicely I better sort out the carry bag, I could do with the exercise.

Thanks for organising Richart.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2013)

therod said:



			I won our Stableford on Saturday Rich, and got cut for my trouble,  back to 9 

Click to expand...

scrub that still at 10   it was a non qualifier, they gave a cut & then took it away, how cruel


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2013)

therod said:



			scrub that still at 10   it was a non qualifier, they gave a cut & then took it away, how cruel 

Click to expand...

 That is a shame Nick.

Just as well I ignored your previous post.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2013)

richart said:



			That is a shame Nick.

Just as well I ignored your previous post.

Click to expand...

that's Ok Rich, I'm used to being ignored, reminds me of being at home. 

All the best people are off 10 anyway, you, me, Homer:rofl:


----------



## golfdub (Feb 20, 2013)

What time are people getting there for ?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2013)

Coming on the train out of Waterloo should get into Brookwood station at about 8.10 then it's about 500m walk to the club so should be there just before 8.30!


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2013)

golfdub said:



			What time are people getting there for ?
		
Click to expand...

I will be there by 8.30, so I don't have to rush the full English ! Suggest everyone takes their golf shoes etc into the changing rooms first and then meet on the lounge. You need to go down the steps from the car park, and walk to the end of the clubhouse, past the 18th green. I will collect Â£5 from everyone for prizes, and give out cards.

Spoke to the Club today, and the course is drying out nicely, and they have been out with the leaf blowers. Half way hut should be open, so hot drinks available (might need them !)

Any last minute problems please ring the Club 01483 474365 Option 1

Now I just need to find a golf game before Friday.


----------



## scratch (Feb 20, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Coming on the train out of Waterloo should get into Brookwood station at about 8.10 then it's about 500m walk to the club so should be there just before 8.30!
		
Click to expand...

20 mins to walk 500 yards?  Group behind is gonna love you   :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL! myself and Steven (SRCall) will be there about 8.30 ish traffic dependent.. i am all over a full english! thats going to be the highlight of my day!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2013)

scratch said:



			20 mins to walk 500 yards?  Group behind is gonna love you   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ssshhh I'm trying for the sympathy vote so that someone might offer to pick me up at the station 

Depends what you take as "just before 8.30"


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Ssshhh I'm trying for the sympathy vote so that someone might offer to pick me up at the station 

Depends what you take as "just before 8.30"
		
Click to expand...

 500 yards is a drive and a wedge for most forumers, five minutes tops.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2013)

richart said:



			500 yards is a drive and a wedge for most forumers, five minutes tops.

Click to expand...

And a wedge? if you used lethalballllz, thats probably a 3 wood with an RBZ phase 9


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2013)

richart said:



			500 yards is a drive and a wedge for most forumers, five minutes tops.

Click to expand...

I am on poor cookelad's side... 500y is probably a good drive and atleast 3-4 hybrids + 1 wedge... 


(PS: My sympathies with cookelad, coz I will be in a group behind him)


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2013)

vkurup said:



			(PS: My sympathies with cookelad, coz I will be in a group behind him)
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry it won't really take 20 mins to walk 500m - its 0.6miles according to googlemaps but that still won't take 20 mins I'm 30 not 300! (This is definitely leaving me open for a lot of stick if my trains late on Friday!)


----------



## sev112 (Feb 20, 2013)

Permanent bad back
Off work today and no ice skating with daughter cos my neck is stuck 45 degrees to the left
That's got to count a a medical reason for troll eying
Otherwise I'd better go to the pharmacist for some EPO


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2013)

Spoiler Alert>> Looks like weather is not bringing any good news.  Light snow now expected on Fri
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633709?day=2


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2013)

Yellow balls it is!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Yellow balls it is!
		
Click to expand...


& temporary greens  

We'll get there just before 9, have brekky and maybe a little sleep before the 10.26 off:thup:


just in time for them to go back on main greens


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2013)

VKurup is just scaremongering, the mind games have started!!!

It does look blooming cold though! deffo an outing for the thermal long johns!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



View attachment 4640


VKurup is just scaremongering, the mind games have started!!!
		
Click to expand...

Now this is down to who you believe... BBC Weather or Ernie Els Wines Weather..   
After a few reds, I will be warm too..


----------



## SyR (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't believe BBC weather! I just hope the frost isn't too bad so we can avoid the temps.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2013)

See you all tomorrow bright-tailed and bushy-eyed. 

I have packed all my gear, including everything thermal I own. Seventeen layers should be about right.

Just got to convince myself it is better than working.:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

Come on guys, find my ball 

View attachment 4650


Brrrrrr


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Come on guys, find my ball 

View attachment 4650


Brrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

We can compare frost bite stories Robin.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got back home... and raring to go.. 
Cant believe it, I had to stop after my 4th (or was it 5th) pint.. told the lads, I am playing golf tomorrow.. got a lot of evil looks.. 

Now to knuckle down and get the weekly status report before I switch off.. 

Aiming to get there by 9.. can someone keep some breakie for me.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 21, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Aiming to get there by 9.. can someone keep some breakie for me.
		
Click to expand...

And you live in Surrey ???

Ps do we need snow chains yet


----------



## sev112 (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually my skis haven't made it up back into th e loft yet, I might bring them along for the ride, can strap them to the trolley


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 21, 2013)

http://uk.weather.com/weather/today-Woking-UKXX1067?fromSearch=true

According to this its snowing in Woking now:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Ssshhh I'm trying for the sympathy vote so that someone might offer to pick me up at the station 

Click to expand...

If there's an 07 plate blue Subaru estate in the car park your luck might be in.....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 22, 2013)

Leaving shortly, just seen some snow flakes in Newbury... Base layers on, I am ready!!!


----------



## SyR (Feb 22, 2013)

sawtooth said:



http://uk.weather.com/weather/today-Woking-UKXX1067?fromSearch=true

According to this its snowing in Woking now:angry:
		
Click to expand...

No snow in my part of Woking (near Woking Golf club)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

M3 from m25 is stuffed. Not moved for half an hour.

Avoid


----------



## Swinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a bad night with my back guys and won't be making it this morning. 
Real shame as I really wanted to play the course but in a fair bit of pain atm. 

Apologies and have fun guys.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			M3 from m25 is stuffed. Not moved for half an hour.

Avoid
		
Click to expand...

And then suddenly, 70 mph. Mad.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Had a bad night with my back guys and won't be making it this morning. 
Real shame as I really wanted to play the course but in a fair bit of pain atm. 

Apologies and have fun guys.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Steve. Get well soon.

May be you shouldn't swing so hard?


----------



## Swinger (Feb 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry to hear that Steve. Get well soon.

May be you shouldn't swing so hard?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Murph. Planning on getting my back better and swinging it harder than ever soon mate, upto the 75% mark!!

Hope you and the guys all have a great day at West Hill. :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

Steve, sorry you couldn't make it, but I did get your money back from the Club, so if you send me your bank details I will settle up with you. You were missed mate, especially on the long drive hole, which had a huge bunker just where your normal drive would go.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

Results from West Hill

Therod...........34 points (and longest drive)
Cookelad........33 points
Syr............... 32 points
Srcall12......... 31 points
Stuart (Guest)..31 points
Gareth (Guest).31 points
Rooter............30 points
Richart...........30 points
Steve (Guest)..30 points
Lee (Guest)......30 points (and nearest the pin)
Alex (Guest).....29 points
Jeremy (Guest).29 points
Vkurup............28 points
Hooker............28 points
Blue in Munich..28 points
Piece..............28 points
Sawtooth........26 points
RichardC.........26 points
Sev112...........26 points
Paul (Guest).....25 points
Geoff (Guest)...25 points
Leftie..............23 points
Murphthemog....21 points
Golfdub............16 points

The course was in excellent condition, just the first green frozen, the rest excellent for the time of year. Pin positions very tricky, and some quick putts down hill and down wind. The scoring was good, especially when you consider another Society playing in front of us with about 20 in it was won with 30 points.oo:

Hope everyone enjoyed the day, and agree with me that West Hill is a top course, and well worth a revisit.

Well played to the winners, and it was lucky for Nick that the stableford he won was a non qualifier.


----------



## scratch (Feb 22, 2013)

Cracking course, hope everyone had a really enjoyable day. Well done richart for organising  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2013)

Really annoyed I couldn't make this - and as it happens the reason I couldn't didn't materialise so I could have come anyway..

AARRGGHH!!

Glad it was a good day.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Really annoyed I couldn't make this - and as it happens the reason I couldn't didn't materialise so I could have come anyway..

AARRGGHH!!

Glad it was a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Just as well you didn't play as we had perfect numbers.:ears:



:rofl:


----------



## golfdub (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Richard for the great day, just a shame that I could get in groove as you can tell with my lousy 16 points and 9 of the those we're on the last 4 holes which by then it was way to late for any chance to save the card ;(


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

The best shots I hit all day were in the practice nets before going out.

Coincidentally, that was also the last time I felt warm.

Even my putter was stone cold.

Nice course though, and awesome food.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The best shots I hit all day were in the practice nets before going out.

Coincidentally, that was also the last time I felt warm.

Even my putter was stone cold.

Nice course though, and awesome food.
		
Click to expand...

21pts is pretty good for you normally


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			21pts is pretty good for you normally 

Click to expand...

I know. More than a point a hole is just obscene.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2013)

Rich... Great work at organising it.. had a fab day.. Happy to finish with my score.  Picked up a few tips from Murph & Golfdud. 

Also enjoyed the banter at my table... great lads and great good ( i think I ate about 50 quid worth of food )

Finally: Can I propose my approach shot on the 18th for the 'Shot of the day'.  130y to the flag, thinned it with an 8 iron to see it sail past the pin, narrowly miss the clubhouse window and a bloke walking across, bounce off the wall and trickle down to the edge of the green!!!!   Not having any skill can be an advantage. (any other candidates?)


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			21pts is pretty good for you normally 

Click to expand...


Murph was pretty good at recovering from the heather.


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

I say well played Murph, 21 was a very decent score today.

(See the Midlands meet thread)


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Picked up a few tips from Murph & Golfdud.
		
Click to expand...

21 & 16 points respectively... what can you _possibly_ have learned?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 22, 2013)

not s&t JO


----------



## golfdub (Feb 22, 2013)

How to get in the rough and stay in it


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			21 & 16 points respectively... what can you _possibly_ have learned? 



Click to expand...

On the first hole I shot a 10!! I was trying to be too brave, while both Murph & Jason took their medicine & chipped out. After that I realised whats good for M&J, is good for me.. so I started playing a bit more conservatively..   <just one example>


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was good out of the sand today. Trouble is, I was equally good at getting in there!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 22, 2013)

Just woken up from my food induced coma at home. Thanks Richard for organising, our group had a good time, the course played very well considering the weather we have had, thoroughly enjoyed it. Food was excellent, very good value for money!

Still annoyed with my self for 3 stabbing 6 times!!!! And still walking away with 30 points... Hey ho.. Putting practice for me coming up!

Shot of the day for me was sawtooths longest drive on the 18th! Absolutely smashed one up the middle measured at 269yrds (uphill) which was 35yrds longer than the leader at the time, just a shame it was his provisional after striking his first in the trees!

Can we play there mid summer with the food etc for Â£55 again????? Pretty please?


----------



## SyR (Feb 22, 2013)

A great day, despite the cold. The breakfast and lunch were fantastic and it's a cracking course.
Thanks to Rich for organising another great day!


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Picked up a few tips from Murph & Golfdud. 

Finally: Can I propose my approach shot on the 18th for the 'Shot of the day'.  130y to the flag, thinned it with an 8 iron to see it sail past the pin, narrowly miss the clubhouse window and a bloke walking across, bounce off the wall and trickle down to the edge
		
Click to expand...

Gofdud ? That's a bit harsh.

We were sitting behind that window taking evasive action.:angry:


----------



## golfdub (Feb 22, 2013)

richart said:



			Gofdud ? That's a bit harsh.

We were sitting behind that window taking evasive action.:angry:

Click to expand...

Oooops I see how that sounded now.
I meant I just stayed in the rough allllllll day ;-( so I probably gave some good lessons in it


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2013)

Great course, great food, great company.:thup:

Another really enjoyable day out , many thanks Richard for all your efforts organising this.:clap:

I played with Scott (Rooter) and Steve (Srcall) today, great guys and both played some very tidy golf albeit both a bit wasteful with the flat stick! I reckon they could/should have both been 5-6 points better off. As it was they scored very well in pretty testing conditions.

Me on the other hand was pretty wasteful through the whole bag and if it wasnt for my driving today the score could have been embarrassing. A massive 5 blobs and 26pts. I'm not one for making excuses, this score had nothing to do with the twenty layers of clothing that I had on.:mmm:

I took my camera and had every intention of taking loads of quality snaps but gave up due to frost bitten fingers, will post the few I took though.

It was nice to see familar faces and a few new ones as well. Already looking forward to the next GM meet. Cheers all for making it a great day out.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2013)

View of clubhouse from the 2nd fairway.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2013)

View of the 3rd? fairway.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2013)

Srcall and Rooter on the 3rd


----------



## User20205 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheers rich. It was a cracking day, if a bit chilly!  The boys from brok enjoyed the day and the course was a treat. I'm not sure it's better than blackmoor though.

It was nice to sneak longest drive. I may have scraped it even if the big fella from Salisbury was there. The fairway ran out at 280


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2013)

richart said:



			Gofdud ? That's a bit harsh.

Click to expand...

Sorry.. typed too fast.. shld be golfdub.. (though Jason may have felt that way a few times today)




richart said:



			We were sitting behind that window taking evasive action.:angry:

Click to expand...

It was heart stopping for me too... suddenly all those advts for Golf Insurance flashed past my eyes...  Luckily the bloke who was walking past saw it and stepped back.  Else today would have been more memorable than I would have liked it..


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2013)

It was too bloody cold to take pics.  I took a few off my crackberry (so apologies for the poor quality)

The group before us (Rooter's) teeing off.. 



Murp & Golf*DUB* waiting to tee off on the 4th..



Murp walks up towards the green on the 10th.. still not happy about being in the bunker. 



Rooter's group navigates the 'closest to flag'


----------



## RichardC (Feb 22, 2013)

Fantastic day even though I got there at 7.45am. Any other day and I would have been panicking that I would be late 

It was a tad cold , but the course was in fantastic condition. The golf on the other hand was sadly lacking.

Thanks to Richard for organising a great day at a great course, and to Leftie and Jeremy for the great company. It was great to see lots of new faces and to catch up with some of the regulars.


----------



## rickg (Feb 22, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Murp & Golf*DUB* waiting to tee off on the 4th..
View attachment 4670


Did someone throw a snowball at Murph?.....and did he only play 9 holes? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Sorry.. typed too fast.. shld be golfdub.. (though Jason may have felt that way a few times today)



It was heart stopping for me too... suddenly all those advts for Golf Insurance flashed past my eyes...  Luckily the bloke who was walking past saw it and stepped back.  Else today would have been more memorable than I would have liked it..
		
Click to expand...


That was me! I should have let it hit me, go down like a premier league footballer, and then get the lawyers onto the insurance company


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great org rich
Good course, very good company
Ok golf
Great food

Another new GM format competition : "Nearest the Longest Drive"


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for organising Richard, had a great time.



sev112 said:



			Another new GM format competition : "Nearest the Longest Drive"
		
Click to expand...

Sev you forgot "shortest drive"  wonder who would have won that ?!?! 

I will own up to most amounts of putts after GIR, 5!!!!


----------



## Swinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad everyone had a good time. Really gutted i couldn't be there. Was nice and warm though! 

Extra bonus for the money back Richard. Nice touch!

glad nick won the long drive, means that no one would have been close!
not been doing much recently but it has been very big! Don't think I'd have worried the score!

well done for arranging everything Richard and sorry to let you down.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Photos please!!!!


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Photos please!!!! 

Click to expand...

I don't think there are any more Tiger. 

Not sure what all the fuss about it being cold is all about. I had my M & S thermals, and was lovely and warm. Can fully recommend wind stopper gloves as well, thin enough to play in, but keep your hands lovely and warm. Can't believe Murph played without a hat, but I understand it ruins his hair.

Thanks to everyone for playing, and hope you all enjoyed a lovely course. When the trees are in leaf you can hardly see another fairway, but at this time of the year it is a bit open.

Special thanks to the ladies in the office, Jane and Gina, who could not have been more helpful. With the quality of the course and the friendliness of the staff, no wonder the course is so popular with Societies.  I would be happy to arrange a return visit in the summer.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

richart said:



			Not sure what all the fuss about it being cold is all about. I had my M & S thermals, and was lovely and warm. Can fully recommend wind stopper gloves as well, thin enough to play in, but keep your hands lovely and warm. :
		
Click to expand...

You'd have still felt it at 600ft above sea level at Tadmarton, I think I was warmer in Norway!


----------



## Leftie (Feb 23, 2013)

Many thanks Richard for organising another great day on a super course.  :thup:

Nice to meet up again with many Forum friends and to see so many new faces as well.  Thanks to RichardC and Jeremy for their usual good company on the course. Just a shame I  was unable to bring my game with me.  9/13 FIR, 32 putts but only 23 points.  Some serious work needs to be done between driver and putter methinks.

Wise move by you in putting the diplomatic squad out last   Someone had to placate the following members.  Fortunately they realised that it wasn't our group that was playing slowly.   Actually, we took about 4h 10m for the round including a stop at the half way hut which, considering the conditions, wasn't too bad for a Forum meet.

Would love to play the course again later in the year when the deciduous trees are in leaf and the heather in flower.  I love a pretty challenge. :mmm:


----------



## vkurup (Feb 23, 2013)

sev112 said:



			That was me! I should have let it hit me, go down like a premier league footballer, and then get the lawyers onto the insurance company 

Click to expand...

Sev112.. did not realise it was a forumer.. It was a bit odd to see forumers in a suit.

Was about to shout fore, but saw you take evasive action - almost like an Arsenal goalie reaction to a penalty.Wenger look no further..


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Sev112.. did not realise it was a forumer.. It was a bit odd to see forumers in a suit.

Was about to shout fore, but saw you take evasive action - almost like an Arsenal goalie reaction to a penalty.Wenger look no further..
		
Click to expand...

I think I might have a whiplash injury ducking out of the way in the clubhouse. No shout of fore you say ?


----------



## vkurup (Feb 23, 2013)

richart said:



			I think I might have a whiplash injury ducking out of the way in the clubhouse. No shout of fore you say ?

Click to expand...

You might have not heard it behind the window..  Plus the snow may have slowed down the sound!!!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 23, 2013)

<Oscar speech alert>

West Hill is very special to me, since it was the first 'proper' 18 hole course that I ever played after taking up golf in 2011. In 2011 I played there on a company gig, so returning to it this week felt fab.  While my game still remains mediocre, I was mulling over how things had changed.

Clubs:  In 2011, I was playing what I thought was the top of the range clubs that I bought for a bargain.  I had bought graphite version of Dunlop sticks from Sports Direct.  I thought it was a good kit, so imagine my surprise/horror of wheeling in a 'Dunlop' bag into WH. The only other club I had was a TaylorMade 3 wood, whose plastic cover was taken off on the first tee. After the game, I went and got some better kit (yet to find something that really works)

Pairing: I was playing off max handicap, so got paired with the ladies in the team event. This week it was Murp & GolfDub.  (I refuse to comment)

Balls:  Again, was laden with Dunlop balls and managed to lose about 10 balls. I finished my day with the last remaining ball. Did not lose any yesterday!! (result)

Scoring & format:  Had no clue about better ball or stableford, so was explained the rules as we walked around the course. Yesterday, Murp took care of the numbers (though I now rely on my Garmin G6 to do it)

Top Tip: I was told to stay away from Heather, to which my response was 'Who is Heather?'. Not sure why it raised a chuckle, but felt the full force of WH heather on almost every hole. This time, I managed to stay away from it most of the time. 

Drives: I dont think I did much driving in 2011, it was almost always my (lady) partner better ball that we played. This week, despite all the pulls & slice, driving was ok.  On the 18th I think Murp, Golfdub & I were about 20 yards behind TheRod's longest drive and were bang in the middle of the fairway. (What happened after that is now part of legend)

Anyways, 2 years is a long time. In 2011, I finished last, so was delighted to finish middle of the pack.  Back then I had no clue about Golf Monthly or this forum.  But over the last 2 years, thanks for letting me get involved and learing about the beautiful game (pause: wiping a tear).  Also for middle aged men like me who take up the game relatively late, get involved and dont worry if you look stupid. It is as only as much fun as you make it (pause: wiping another tear). Thanks guys, keep up the banter and keep swinging. And for those who say Golf is too difficult ((pause: Doing an Adele bird flip)... Exit stage left..


----------



## cookelad (Feb 23, 2013)

Great course despite the snow and bitterly cold wind, well worth Â£55 and with 2 meals thrown in (even though the chef dumped fungus sauce all over my turkey before asking if I was "ok with mushrooms?") would love to play it again. about September time I'll bet it's stunning! 

Great company before, during and after the round! 

Thanks again Richard (Blue in Munich) for the lift from and to the station saved my little legs!

Lastly - well done Richart for arranging the day!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Thanks again Richard (Blue in Munich) for the lift from and to the station saved my little legs!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know we were allowed buggies?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Great course despite the snow and bitterly cold wind, well worth Â£55 and with 2 meals thrown in (even though the chef dumped fungus sauce all over my turkey before asking if I was "ok with mushrooms?") would love to play it again. about September time I'll bet it's stunning! 

Great company before, during and after the round! 

Thanks again Richard (Blue in Munich) for the lift from and to the station saved my little legs!

Lastly - well done Richart for arranging the day!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome mate, hope to see you & Syr at another one, a very enjoyable day despite my mid table mediocrity.    

The 18th was obviously the most dangerous place on the course with a member playing off the first doing his best to take out Syr & myself.  Apologies to anyone ahead on the 18th who heard the sarcastic shout of Fore & thought it was aimed at them.

And thanks to Richart for organising the day, great course, great value, great fun.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2013)

Really enjoyed the freezing cold golf day with great company (hooker, sev112)! Thanks R for organising and good to meet faces for the first time 

Love to return in the summer when the course will be back to its best.


----------

